# Worms?



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I have a ton of white worms, about half an inch to and inch long and a millimeter wide, all over my vent tank. The vents love them, and pick them off whenever they can. Are they ok to have in the terrarium, and are they safe for the vents to eat? Thanks.

Jordan


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

They are more than likely some type of nematode, or something similar. To large to be a parasite, for sure, and if your vents like them, I would say they are a great thing. 

Ed Parker


----------

